# Hubby wants it gone :(



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell has been sporting a goat for the summer, hubby wants it gone, along with the bracelets and tail. I love the goat!!! It just seems to suit his personality, we may have a battle on our hands!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

It looks like you bleached his goatee and bracelets blonde. Would he be that honey color all over, if he was allowed to grow his coat out? I vote to keep the goatee and bracelets.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't know if Hubby can be swayed by poll opinions, but here's another vote to keep the goatee and bracelets. They do suit Russell! He looks very stately.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Keep the bracelets, ditch the goatee.

I'm not a goatee fan at all (sorry Sugarfoot Jones!!). I like a smooth clean face.

I love his bracelets! I'd keep them. Especially with them being so much lighter then they rest of him. Beautiful!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

His goatee and bracelets are indeed stunning, but I do love a shaved face and would have a hard time not getting out my clippers to take off the goatee if he were my dog.

The bracelets, however, look so good with the color contrast, I think it would be a crime to shave those off.

So FWIW, I vote shave the goatee, keep the bracelets.

Let us know who wins the battle.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love his color(s). Like chocolate and honey...mmmm a Cadbury crunchie. Yum. I like the goatee .... I always go back and forth on bracelets.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so boring when it comes to poodle dos... I love just plain and simple. I would shave the face and leave the legs.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd "compromise" by offering to shave the goatee in return for keeping the bracelets. But either way, keeping the tail would be non-negotiable!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

The bleaching is sun/water -bleached, totally au-natural. I shave the bracelets every November and start growing full coat due to heavy snow in our area, so the bracelets and tail eventually go. Too hard to keep the snow from gathering on his bracelets  I'm thinking the goat should at least stay for hunting season, eh?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love a goatee on a masculine looking Spoo! On some spoos it doesn't look good but on Russel it rocks! Not a fan of shaved tails and of course I love bracelets ........so I vote KEEP EM ALL!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

I gotta say, I'm not a big fan of goatees on poodles generally or bracelets, but I really like his look, not to mention how wonderfully the longer hair shows off his true coloring. He's a handsome dude! (And definitely identifiable as a boy poodle  )

-Dan


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I vote to shave the bracelets and keep the goatee--of course! :lol:

The sun-bleached color contrast is very pretty, though. Striking dog!

--Q


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Leave the goatee just trim it a bit he looks like the duck dynasty guys 

Get rid of the bracelets they don't belong on manley males.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well now don't you DARE start a trend of listening to husbands!  _Sheesh,_ that would undo so much progress!:doh: If you groom Russell yourself, I say she who wields the scissors chooses the trim style. :nod: I_ love _seeing Russell's goatee and bracelets are sun bleached! Shows he enjoys_ lots_ of fun outdoors in the sunshine. Chagall's TK has a tinge of blonde for the same reason.  Now, would you kindly sign the petition I'm circulating to encourage my dh to go forward with us adding a second mpoo?:dog::dog:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The tail is fine. Tonka's groomer sometimes gets a little 'mission creep' and his gets way fluffy. I don't mind. But if you *like me* don't brush it, she eventually has to shave it down to a carrot just to lose the mats. 

The goatee is awful. A hipster Poodle? Gaaaaa... what next? Horn-rimmed glasses?  

Me, I love the bracelets... more for Russel's colour than anything. I can take or leave them otherwise.

Be gentle with him. He's let ya have that goat way to long already.


----------



## LovingCleo (Jun 16, 2014)

I love Russell's look! This is the first I've seen a goatee on a male poodle. I've often thought that if not careful, the male poodle can end up looking froo froo. I think the goatee and shorter ears do the trick to give a masculine look. Love the bracelets too. Someone mentioned maybe trimming up the goatee, and I'd say run that by the hubby as a compromise? How about shaving the goatee, but growing out a mustache?


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

I think that for male Standards a shorter German clip makes them look very masculine and handsome.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the goatee and bracelets  I like a poof on the tail as well, even though Brooks is trying out a shaved tail right now, lol.


----------



## 3PoodlesFFP (Oct 7, 2014)

I love the goatee on male Poodles!


----------

